# 8.3-REL and ports alignment



## mochour (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am in a bit strange situation. I run FreeBSD 8.3-REL kernel (GENERIC), in the mean time I performed an upgrade of the port management tool to pkgng. I did not noticed that  there is a security treat that prevents me to install packages via pkgng and according to wiki there is no way how to go back to pkg_* tools :-(. So, I have to install everything from ports.

I use Subversion to get the fresh ports. I use

`# svn checkout [url=svn+ssh://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head]svn+ssh://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head[/url] /usr/ports`

When I build some packages (example is fusefs), build fails due to misalignment of kernel version and port version.

What version of the ports should I use? How can I determin what version of a particular port should I check out when I need say, fusefs-kmod 0.3.9.p1.20080208_9? 

In addition, there is different svn tree at svn.freebsd.org/ports than mentioned in documentation.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

There is only one ports tree for every version of FreeBSD. So there is no specific version for you to check out. 

What the error is referring to is that the FUSE kernel module needs to be build with _your_ specific FreeBSD kernel. You therefor must make sure the source tree in /usr/src/ matches the version of FreeBSD you are currently running.


----------



## mochour (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, I understand. I assume that the kernel and source is in sync.

Kernel
`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD frodo 8.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Jun 11 23:52:38 UTC 2012     
root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

and src

`# cd /usr/src`
`# svn info`

```
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/8.3.0
Repository Root: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 244716
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: kensmith
Last Changed Rev: 234063
Last Changed Date: 2012-04-09 18:18:55 +0200 (po, 09 dub 2012)
```

Is there a problem?


----------



## mochour (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

for benefit of others. I have solved the issue. SirDice was right, the version of the source was different than the kernel version.

I checked out other version of the source and now FUSEFS works.
`# cd /usr/src`
`# svn info`

```
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/8.3
Repository Root: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 245668
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: simon
Last Changed Rev: 243417
Last Changed Date: 2012-11-22 23:52:15 +0100 (Ät, 22 lis 2012)
```

Thanks


----------

